# Help for Sony Handycam on Firewire port



## kranti (Aug 26, 2007)

When I connect Sony Handycam DCR TRV 355E Digital8 to IEEE 1394 port it is asking for a driver to install. I searched a driver for the same but did not find even on Sony's website. Pl help. My system is C2D E6750, Asus P5K VM mobo with built in Firewire port and OS is Windows VISTA. It was not asking for driver with my old system with PCI IEEE 1934 card and Windows XP OS. Pl tell me where to get the driver.


----------



## sashijoseph (Aug 27, 2007)

I think it's the 1394 drivers being requested,not the handycam one.Try installing the firewire drivers from your motherboard cd.

OT:How much did the p5k-vm cost?


----------



## kranti (Aug 27, 2007)

I bought P5K-VM at 8.5K in Mumbai


----------

